# Newfoundland dog



## publius (Oct 26, 2008)

I am a duck hunter have had and loved Labs all of my life but just found out of a breed called a Newfoundland dog. They are known for their excellent swimming skills. They are large dogs (over 100lbs.) and look like a cross between a Brittany and Lab. Does anyone know anything about these dogs and if they would be good retreivers?
Thank you for your help, Publius


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
They are excellent swimmers and very large. I considered a pup at one time and the breeder was in S Dak as I recall. The guy told me that there are some guys using them to retrieve geese over that way. I'm sure they could handle the biggest bird and the roughest conditions. Very friendly too from my experience.

Good luck
Dan


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

When I hunted the big water in Canada, 1 of the guides up there used Newfie's when the chessies tired out  very powerfull dogs that can swim in cold water all day. one draw back is getting a 150lb wet dog in and out of a boat, this quide had a special stair case built on the side of his 20 footer. I always wanted one but living in town, no way, well if I ever retire on the lake I will own one.
Lee


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

As good looking as those dogs are, you're going to be on a hard fought battle to find a game capable Newfie. They've been almost exclusively breed for the show ring these days and I've even heard of a few that have had their instinct of swimming abilities bred out of them.


----------

